# Is my orchid having problems



## sk8erkho (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe my orchid is about to molt. I did not realize it until I thought about it. Her last molt she would not eat for days and then got reallly weak. Today she displayed the same characteristics but then she began to shake violently as if seizures or something. Scared me to death so now I'm writing to find out if anyone know about such a thing?? She was falling over herself and then began to shake really violently. I misted her tank and am keeping her on the heating pad because it a bit cooler in the apt. than it's been since the heat is off for the coming season changes. So, now the tank is at 80% humidity and temp is between 78-80 degrees. I'm really hoping it's a molt because that was really scary. Reminded me of a seizure my sister once had, man!

Anyway, wish me well and luck!!

Cheers :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

Shaking violently? That's scary. I've seen my orchids shake, but only for a second. I don't know if raising the temperature or humidity is the answer. Keep us updated so that we can all learn what happens.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

It may have been a small spasm...I think I had this with one of my Taumantis last year, although unfortuantely it didn't make it through.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes they shake before molting


----------

